# Turning rust into rollfast!



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

About 6 hours of brass wool and mothers metal polish turned my pile of rust into this!


----------



## jpromo (Jan 9, 2012)

Some fine work there! I did not know that Rollfast made a chromed spacey bike as well. Very cool carrier too.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 10, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Some fine work there! I did not know that Rollfast made a chromed spacey bike as well. Very cool carrier too.




Yeah, me neither! I've used brass wire wheels on a drill on chrome Flightliner frames.


----------



## brownster69 (Jan 10, 2012)

*No mo rust !!!!!*

Great job!!!!!   I wished you lived closer i would send you all my rusty junk to clean up


----------



## jd56 (Jan 11, 2012)

6 hours, dang my fingers hurt after 20 minutes. dang neuropathy. 
Great job.


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks great! Has a sweet patina


----------



## norcal (Jan 27, 2012)

That looks great! Did you use any chemicals? What style and grit of steel wool did you use?


----------

